# Here's one for you guys...



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent to this property for a bid to pump out basement. I know for a fact that the water has been sitting for atleast 4 months, possibly longer! Full basement measuring 22x75 and water is 54" deep.

What would you bid?


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

$1,000,000.00


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> $1,000,000.00


I was thinking MILLION 5


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

PropertyWerX said:


> I was thinking MILLION 5


 Does it keep on filling ?? Where did or is it coming from. When you bid if you do ( I WOULD NOT) put in that if it starts to fill again that you are NOT providing repump services or if you want to bid to put in multiple sumps on the exterior , that's your business. The biggest problem is does your insurance cover you for that. It looks like a big liability to me . reassign


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would bid it. Find the cost of a septic pumping company to come and pump out so the water is properly disposed of(not in yard).

Bid to have Master Electrician to cut all circuits that were affected, 2 large commercial dehumidifiers for 5 days each, removal of wet contaminated materials, concrete cleaning of walls and flooring to sanitize and application of a sanitizer to the walls/floors/ceilings. 

Ballpark of $6-7000.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> Does it keep on filling ?? Where did or is it coming from. When you bid if you do ( I WOULD NOT) put in that if it starts to fill again that you are NOT providing repump services or if you want to bid to put in multiple sumps on the exterior , that's your business. The biggest problem is does your insurance cover you for that. It looks like a big liability to me . reassign


YES.. I have pumped this basement not once but twice already, then another contractor has pumped it after my second time. We keeping telling them to get the electric turned on; to no prevail. Last time I was at this certain property was in Jan 2014. To be prefectly honest, I'm about done with this certain company anyways and could careless if they get pissed off... But if they approve a ridiculously inflated bid why not collect then tell them to KICK ROCKS!


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

i have a house not too long ago i bid 1200 after discount to pump it was about 6' deep i had a 3'' Trash pump and a 1'' pump going all day.What they do after that is there business.if its 5' Deep at that size i would rent (2) 3'' Trash pumps from home depot @ 150 a day for the 2.its gonna take you all day to run them.After that bid to dry and dehumidifiers also sump install removal of drywall (if any)Etc. On that property just to pump $1800-2150


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pump it and take their money, turn the power on people or I gonna charge you another g note to do it again.

I pumped a house that had 6" of water back in the basement just in the time it took to load the pump - had 4' to begin with.

Cubicle dwellers don't care or don't understand, the water came from somewhere and unless it was a sewer backup, it came from the ground and it will come back.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> Pump it and take their money, turn the power on people or I gonna charge you another g note to do it again.
> 
> I pumped a house that had 6" of water back in the basement just in the time it took to load the pump - had 4' to begin with.
> 
> Cubicle dwellers don't care or don't understand, the water came from somewhere and unless it was a sewer backup, it came from the ground and it will come back.


 Ditto I had a property with an inground basement next to a stream. ~ 30 ft away from eachother. When we rolled to property the power was OFF and upon initial inspection I saw 55 gallon drums all around the foundation with wires coming out of them. Low and behold they were sumps for this reason. Upon entering the house the basement had 12" of water in it and I called in with pictures uploaded and was asking for the National to purchase a extension cord to run 2 sumps from the detached garage. NOPE was their answer. " That's the realtors responsibility" I said OK we shall trashout the upstairs and the garage and exterior but NO basement to be done. 

BLOWN away they would not spend 20 dollars to start and keep the basement drained. Cubicle monkey was definitely the right term. THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX (CFS) Cant Fix Stupid


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A reminder to make sure you know what kind of water you are bidding to pump out of the basement. Rain water, black water, etc. Water that has been standing in the basement for for than a few days should not be just pumped out into the yard. Write your bids accordingly.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> A reminder to make sure you know what kind of water you are bidding to pump out of the basement. Rain water, black water, etc. Water that has been standing in the basement for for than a few days should not be just pumped out into the yard. Write your bids accordingly.


Please elaborate.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

This quote below by mtmtnman, is from a previous thread covering the subject. It would be a good idea to include similar verbage in your bids.

_Category 1 Water - Refers to a source of water that does not pose substantial threat to humans and classified as "Clean Water". Examples are broken water supply lines, tub or sink overflows or appliance malfunctions that involves water supply lines.
Category 2 Water - Refers to a source of water that contains a significant degree of chemical, biological or physical contaminants and causes discomfort or sickness when exposed or even consumed. Known as "Grey Water". This type carries micro organisms and nutrients of micro organisms. Examples are toilet bowls with urine (no feces), sump pump failures, seepage due to hydrostatic failure and water discharge from dishwashers or washing machines.
Category 3 Water - Known as "Black Water" and is grossly unsanitary. This water contains unsanitary agents, harmful bacteria and fungi, causing severe discomfort or sickness. Type 3 category are contaminated water sources that affects the indoor environment. This category includes water sources from sewage, seawater, rising water from rivers or streams, ground surface water or standing water. Category 2 Water or Grey Water that is not promptly removed from the structure and or have remained stagnant may be re classified as Category 3 Water. Toilet back flows that originates from beyond the toilet trap is considered black water contamination regardless of visible content or color

If left untreated for 72 hours, Category 1 water becomes Category 2 water.

If left untreated, Category 2 water becomes Category 3 water in 48 hours or less._

Remember, there is also a difference in water that is "pooling" vs water that is "standing".


----------



## UtahHPIRguy (May 15, 2014)

I can't believe so many of your clients refuse to power the house for the sumps. I do HUD work and the power is required to be on if there is a sump onsite.


----------

